# We have popples, FINALLY!



## asher (Mar 24, 2010)

I totally messed up their dates. Both does were bred the same does so I am hoping the other kindles SOON. If not within a few days, I'll rebreed her, I think.

Anyway, this is Snowflakes litter. She is REW jersey woolie and daddy is smoky pearl, I think? I'll have to look at his pedigree again because I don't remember. 

She had 7 which I think is the biggest jersey woolie litter than I have ever heard, but one didn't make it (not sure if she was too aggressive cleaning or if it just didn't make it). She made an awesome nest and then covered them all up so when I got home, I thought they were gone! They were just hidden, though.

Anyway, camera phone picture so not great, but you get the idea. They look so much like miniature rhinoceroses to me when they are this small! 







Will take all of the "have baby" vibes that I can get now for Carly to kindle! She sure felt pregnant to me. She is a lot smaller, though so I think she will only have 2-3.


----------



## greenfamilyfarms (Mar 24, 2010)

Yay! When they get about 2 weeks old is when they hit that "OMG they are so adorable" stage.


----------



## asher (Mar 24, 2010)

And when they earn the true name of popples, for popping all over the nest!


----------



## asher (Mar 25, 2010)

My other doe is pulling fur this morning.  They were bred the same day. I think this is her first time kindling so I hope it goes well.


----------

